# What is your most meaningful photo?



## cal_gundert05 (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm not talking about photos you like because they look cool, or the lighting was perfect, or you achieved some special effect.

I mean which one means the most to you?  If you could only save one photo, this would probably be it.

May we see it?

Here's a link to mine, because I didn't resize it:
Clicky
It's of my mother and her father.  He lives in Chile (we live in California), and this is from the summer of 2004, the first time my mom (and us kids) had seen her family in 18 years.  He had a stroke a number of years ago, and lost his ability to speak, so communication between them has been difficult.


----------



## morydd (Nov 21, 2006)

My wife and son, Aiden Thomas, on his 5th and last day.


----------



## fightheheathens (Nov 22, 2006)

Ovens of the Dachau Concentration camp.
over 200,000 jews died here


----------



## Puscas (Nov 22, 2006)

morydd said:
			
		

> My wife and son, Aiden Thomas, on his 5th and last day.





(...)








pascal


----------



## neogfx (Nov 22, 2006)

This piece represents irony. The ace in the image completes the perfect poker hand also flaws it by being inverted. This could be used to represent so many real life instances such as the government, politics, love.
When I think about the implication in this photo it can really take you anywhere, depending on your own personal experiences.


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Nov 22, 2006)

Photo taken on the day of my daughter's birth and w/o a doubt the happiest day in my life.


----------



## Photography School Asia (Nov 22, 2006)

I love this one of mine, I have worked on some rather heavy stories in my 12 years in Asia and this assignment helped save me from a rough patch I was going through. 

Photography School Asia
www.jonathantaylor.net


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 22, 2006)

I don't have it.  It was actually a photo that got to me so much.  I didn't turn it in to the paper.

Was a house fire.  The house was fully involved in flames.  I was just driving around and saw the smoke.  So I stopped and started taking pics.  Well I caught who I assumed were the owners.  I was snapping pics and got a picture of them greving and they were illuminated by the flames from the house.  

I patted myself on the back and left to develope the film.  Figured I had a front pager.  After I saw the one shot.  It really got to me.  I didn't turn any shot in from that roll!  Didn't have the heart.


----------

